# Blinds or No



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, hope y'all aren't sick of me yet, the anticipation of getting my first turkey is killing me, I drove around today and saw a few nice Tom's working their magic all fanned out.

So as I am a bit more than a week away, I have one more dilema, do I use my pop up blind or not? 

Who uses them?


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes you should and brush it up good the turkeys will walk right by you. Also if you need to move your gun when their in close you can just do it very slowly. Keep the back window almost closed the front about half open the sides about 3 quarters closed this works good you won't be seen.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

doughman

I use an Ameristep Dog House and it works great. IMO there is no need to brush it in, the 2 birds taken from mine last year were within 20 yards. One of them was in a bean stubble so there was no cover around. I don't know why but they don't seem to care if it's there. And a great thing about the blind is it concels your movements.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

The use of a blind will greatly increase your chances. I have kilt 17 birds out of a blind and swear by them. A turkey is smart but he's not as smart as a human. I have set up a blind in the morning and have had birds come with in 5 feet of it. Turkeys are not bothered by blinds so go and use it, you'll be sorry if ya don't!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you are a person who likes to fidgit around or if you are using a slate or box call and are by yourself then yes...use a blind...I on the other had use diaphram calls so I don't have to move much if at all, so i like to sit next to a tree in the open and don't seem to have any problems...If I have to make a move on a tom, I can get up and move quickly without having to move a blind or anything...


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I only bow hunt for turkeys so usually a pop up is a must for our hunting group.... but i would like to get one without a blind sometime... just not sure if this is the year... maybe if it gets down to the end and i have to run and bow em..... if you are hunting with a gun its not a big deal really but since its your 1st time hunting them your success rate will increase im sure

good luck cant wait to see your pictures and stories


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

try a blind!! they help out a lot!


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

As Duckbuster said, the ability to move quickly while turkey hunting, can somtimes mean the difference between getting a bird and watching him strut away. If you have your birds scouted good, and you know their travel routes then using a blind is a huge bonus, but if you are more unsure of where their travel routes then sitting next to a tree works just fine. I have gotten all my birds be the treeside of things. Hope this helps out some. -Eric-


----------



## JAHUNTER (Feb 4, 2005)

I also use the Ameristep Dog House Blind. I usually put it up the week before season on private property. I partially brush it in at the edge of a field. I have never noticed turkeys nervious because of it. Many time I have had turkeys walk right by. I have even had hens wandering on both sides of me at the same time. It also helps in rainy weather and when kids are with you!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If you can sit still, your odds are better without a blind....field of view is better and less restrictions.....JMO........But I like to run and gun also.....Mack


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

also a better quality blind such as a double bull is a better bet... some of the cheaper ones you have to worry about glare from bad material and also wheather... if its real windy which spring time turkey hunting can be... cheaper ones either make too much noise or move too much... just some more info


----------



## OMhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

melvvin said:


> Yes you should and brush it up good the turkeys will walk right by you. Also if you need to move your gun when their in close you can just do it very slowly. Keep the back window almost closed the front about half open the sides about 3 quarters closed this works good you won't be seen.


I agree! I always set up my blind after scouting (scouting is important! If you know their daily routines and DO NOT interupt thier routine, you WILL increase your chances!) I always brush up my blind in the middle of the day, after I have established their pattern. 

Last year my son and i sat up in our pop up all morning. After not seeing anything by 8am we went searching the property for about an hour to no avail. We then went back to sit in the pop up. We both fell asleep for about 20 minutes. I woke up and spotted a young Jake at about 40yrd. I took a shot, and missed. He flew about 100 yards across the field so we decided to get out of the blind and take another approach at him. We exited our pop up and started walking across the field. About 8 yards in front of our blind in the wheat field, I stepped on a hen that took off and scared the crap out of me and my son. We had no idea she was there! 

It was a really cool for my son, between the screeching sound she made(when I stepped on her) and the amazing sound of her wings taking flight, she scared the crap out of my son! Her wings were about 1 ft in front of us as she took flight. My son and I laugh about how he screamed like a girl every time we tell the story. 

Blinds are great if you know where to put 'em. But If you're hunting on the move, I think that is even more exciting if you're prepared to hide in the brush!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've never used a pop up blind to hunt turkeys, I do however use a portable 3x12ft blind that I can set up in less than a minute. I make sure the blind goes from one side of the tree I'm leaning against to the other side. This allows me to move my legs and hands without spooking birds. Basically the only thing above the blind are my shoulders and head. I like this blind because I can pick it up and move really fast. Make sure you get a 12ft blind, you can have enough room for 2 people if you're hunting with someone else. It's great for little ones, I took my nephew a couple of years ago when he was 5. He must of took 3or 4 good naps through out the day. While he was sleeping I had hens 15 yards away, a coyote came with 10 yards. 

If your bow hunting you might want to use a pop up blind, if your gunning you can pick up a portable blind for as little as $20. Sometimes I don't use a blind if the cover is really good. Good Luck.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It is surprizing the amount of movement that you can get away with turkeys if you are careful. I have a small strip blind like goblerman has that has never been in the woods. 

I am on the move to much to be bothered with a portable blind. I have many sposts that hold turkeys so I never know where I am going to end up hunting any particular day. I hunt a lot of open cherry orchards. Even my huge shape against a cherry tree does not spook birds if I am carefull when I move.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I have yet to use a blind for turkey hunting. Im a run and gun type hunter(if need be) and i dont need the extra baggage.

If i were a bow hunter i would probably employ a blind though.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

My buddy and I "run and gun" exclusively. Therefore we never use blinds. We have over 10 farms in 4 counties which makes "running and gunning" a blast about 4 or 5 days a year. Every farm we have has been scouted to know that each has and holds birds. Frankly, if killing the bird was most important, We'd use a blind. We or I would also scout heavily and know exactly were I was going to ambush and kill a gobbler. We don't like to hunt that way. What's the fun in ambushing a tom and not knowing if your calling was the key element. If we haven't called the bird into range we wouldn't feel right about killing him. Like duck and goose hunting, there is just something about calling in birds. I don't really like pass shooting ducks and geese or jump shooting them. Same with Tom.:coolgleam


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lobrass, I fail to see how setting up a "PORTABLE" blind is ambushing a turkey. They are portable for a reason, so you can move around. It doesn't work for everyones situation, but why blast somebody for asking a question. I have hunted both in and out of a blind, and in my opinion it helps a lot if you have to move a little. It isn't even close to comparable to pass shooting waterfowl. I also don't agree with suggesting that scouting is wrong too. How is knowing what size of tom and how many are around ambushing them? You might not scout or setup a blind, but don't bash people who do.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't feel I was blasting anyone. I was simply giving my opinion on how I like to pursue turkeys. Deer hunting is the same way, I don't like hunting out of a box. I whole heartily appologize if my direct and opinionated response was offensive.
Scouting is the best way to be successful at any hunting pursuit. No question. I just like the anticipation that every morning brings when you simply don't know where the boys are. I like to walk in the spring woods. I would never sit more than 20-30 minutes in one spot turkey hunting. The fellow asked who used blinds and I responded that I didn't and gave him all my reasons for not hunting out of blinds. I thought I was giving him an explained answer.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I like to hunt from a blind ,you stay out of the weather and out of site ,but do what you like best .Bud


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> My buddy and I "run and gun" exclusively. Therefore we never use blinds. We have over 10 farms in 4 counties which makes "running and gunning" a blast about 4 or 5 days a year. Every farm we have has been scouted to know that each has and holds birds. Frankly, if killing the bird was most important, We'd use a blind. We or I would also scout heavily and know exactly were I was going to ambush and kill a gobbler. We don't like to hunt that way. What's the fun in ambushing a tom and not knowing if your calling was the key element. If we haven't called the bird into range we wouldn't feel right about killing him. Like duck and goose hunting, there is just something about calling in birds. I don't really like pass shooting ducks and geese or jump shooting them. Same with Tom.:coolgleam


I fail to see how hunting out of a popup blind is ambushing turkeys. We scout our birds we set up our blinds then call em in its not any different then running and gunning. When you take people out to hunt they want you to put them on birds killing is part of the sport if killing is not important why hunt then just call leave the weapon home.


----------

